# DIY lighting, stand, 55 gallon cube



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

I picked up a 55 gallon cube yesterday and built a stand for it. I ordered some LED lighting for the tank from rapid led. I got 14 cool white and 6 royal blue solderless LED's, 2 dimmable drivers, two controls, 1 for each color to control the intensity of the light, and a 6x20 heat sink. I am not sure if I'll need to run C02 with this kind of light. If I do please let me know what I need to pick up. I think I have a good idea but this will be my first planted tank and want it to be right. My substrate will be mineralized soil. The filter will be a fluval 305 if I can get it to seal again. If not i'll order something else.

Here is a picture of what I was able to do of the stand yesterday.


----------



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

Update:

I got my lights in for the cube. I ordered 14 cool white and 6 royal blue. Here is how it looks right now. I'm waiting for some longer driver jumpers and a power cord.


----------



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

It works. Now to seal the aquarium, finish the stand, set up my c02, and see if it grows plants.


----------



## sonicpath (Sep 28, 2012)

nice, what is the budget for this one?


----------



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

This one will be high. I'm trying not to think about it so it comes out really nice. I will be painting the stand with pond armor for a glass look clean finish. I'm going all out with this tank. I'm resealing the tank as we speak. I'll probably have 1000 in it when it's said and done.


----------



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

Update: I got quite a bit done to the stand. I'm also working on a 100 gallon stand at the same time.


----------



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

Derimmed and stripped of all silicone.



I was going to reseal the aquarium this weekend but I bought the wrong silicone. Hoping to take it back today to get the right stuff.


----------



## genetao (May 10, 2008)

How's the stand coming along? Any more progress being made?


----------

